# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Μεταλλάξεις ιθαγενών >  Καρδερίνα Λευκή μάσκα.

## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## kostaskirki

Άλλη ομορφια!!

----------


## ninos

πολύ όμορφο !!

----------


## Gardelius

Η  νέα μου εκτροφή !!!!  ::

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## teo24

Αυτη παει εδω?

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

η μεταλλαξη με τη λευκη μασκα ειναι οτι λειπει μονο το κοκκινο απο τη μασκα. σε ολο το αλλο σωμα δεν αλλαζει το χρωμα.

αυτη που εβαλες ειναι παρδαλη (pezzati) :winky:

----------


## mixalis73

εεεε οκ τι να πω τωρα το ενα πουλι καλυτερο απο το αλλο οσο τα κοιτας μαγευεσε τι ομορφιες τι μαγια χρωματων μπραβο σας!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------

